# No Country for Old Men



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I just saw this movie last night on the tube. It was a pretty crappy movie. It didn't have a ending that cleared anything up. Anybody else seen it? What were your opinions?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It was a very poor movie. Why do so many previews look good then you get the movie and it's a piece of junk. If you think that No Country for Old Men was bad rent There Will be Blood. That is the worst movie I have seen for years.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you get the ending of it? It really left me hangin'.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't regret watching it, but the ending did leave me scratching my head also. The crazy guy played his part well, but it needed a little Walker! 8)


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> If you think that No Country for Old Men was bad rent There Will be Blood. That is the worst movie I have seen for years.


Yeah, "there will be blood" is one of the worst if not the worst movie I have ever seen, I think it was the biggest waste of time I have ever spent in my life.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

varmit b gone said:


> Did you get the ending of it? It really left me hangin'.


Ya, I figured the nut offed the lady in the end. He told the guy he was going to kill his wife so I guess that is what he was in the last scene for.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

There will be blood did infact blow! I thought it would be a good one, however it was the biggest waste of $15...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Watched it last week...Oscar worthy my ars!


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i thought it was awesome


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

it was pretty cool, but the ending made little to no sense IMO. Some of it was rather confusing too.

NOT TO hijack here but all these movies they rate and say are super good and end up like crap is happening alot a PRIME example would be JUNO i slept through half of it and that was by far the best part


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Watched There Will Be Blood last night, and it was way too long. I didn't hate it, but It wasn't the greatest. I really liked No Country. It wasn't your typical cookie cutter movie, and the bad guy was just wicked.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Juno was a fantastic movie. I have not heard one complaint about that one. Didnt think itd be very good but I was wrong


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

USSapper said:


> Juno was a fantastic movie. I have not heard one complaint about that one. Didnt think itd be very good but I was wrong


Great movie Sapper!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

No country for Old Men was great. I had already read the book so I knew more than most going in. The book clears up the ending better than the movie did. Antahn Ciguhr is one bad man.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I liked No Country quite a bit. The ending confused me but I liked the movie as a whole.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Yea watched it this weekend too. I thought it was great but maybe I'm nuts.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I liked "No Country for Old Men," but I'll admit it didn't live up to the hype. I also really liked "There Will Be Blood" and "Juno." "Michael Clayton" was really good I thought. As for the other best picture nominee "Atonement" I haven't seen it...I heard from too many people it sucked. The girlfriend still wants to see it so I'll probably have to try to stay awake through it one of these days.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

That was horrible movie. I watched it last night and nothing about movies pi$$zs me off more than watching a movie for 2hrs only to get to a part where you expect a twist and the credits start rolling. uke:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I may be a little weird, but I busted out laughing a bunch of times in that movie.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

fox yeah your not normal :lol: just messing

I guess i'm the only one that didn't like Juno, another DUMB movie was the Fog!


----------



## rcnut143 (Jun 21, 2007)

juno was a good laugh. Anybody seen 88 minutes? I liked it. You dont suspect it 'til the end.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I liked No Country For Old Men. As my wife and I watched it, she mentioned how she has never been that uptight or nervous during a movie before. The whole time you were just on edge. For that reason I liked it.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I liked No Country For Old Men, the ending sucked, but from what I hear, there will be another movie to follow so that explained it. Has anyone else heard that there is sequel?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Just watched 88 Minutes. Anyone seen it? Pretty good


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Watched it. Went "Huh?" at the ending.

Worst movie?? How about "The Piano" starring Holly Hunter. Here again the "critics" told us how great it was.
Hunter has affair, husband cuts off one of her fingers so she can no longer play the piano. Dumb.

I hear there is a sequel planned where she gets revenge. It's called "The Organ" (starring Lorraine Bobbit), but I don't want to give away the surprise ending......


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Add Iron Man and Forgetting Sarah Marshall to the books. Forgetting Sally was a classic, awesome movie


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I thought it was horribly slow, predictable and left too many ends loose. I understand that was the idea, they wanted you to think and come to conclusions yourself, but i want to be entertained during a movie. I had very little entertainment value with this movie.....I give it 2 pee warm hamms...at best.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I read the book also. I didn't think it made the movie any clearer.I understood the concept and the only entertaining part was the bad guy was one bada$$ mofo.

Maybe i have to watch it about 3 or 4 times before i think it is interesting. Thats what it took with Napolean Dynomite.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Anybody every seen the movie called "The Enemy Within"? with forrest whitiker. It was an HBO movie before he got to be a star. I just watched that for the 100th time i think the other day great movie relatively unknown. Unless your Dale Gribble (i.e. it has a little bit of gov't collusion in it)


----------



## mamohr686 (Apr 21, 2003)

I liked no country for old men. I was watching a movie review and they basically explained that the move is NOT about catching the murderer, but about the transition of the older cops that don't want to put themselves in front of the worst criminal acts they have ever witnessed (deteriation of the people in this country). Hence the title.


----------

